# Fiddlin Fools



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

I noticed that many are using soundcloud to add music, I think I'm doing this right, but then again, I thought after 10 posts I could become a full fledged member, that seems to have failed Jeeze I've tried pretty hard but I must say I'm about ready to give up on this forum, I just can't seem to get it to work. 
Anyway, this is my attempt to use this sound cloud thing and if it fails, I'm just going back into my cave and open a bottle of scotch. I hope you enjoy this piece, I am still tweaking and I don't intend it to ever be played, its just something I'd like to share.
Cheers, AO.


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice piece, good counterpoint in the middle and the end is very pretty. Nice flow. You may want to vary the main melody in the middle a little more and possibly modulate to a distant key somewhere for interest (just before the end?).


----------



## Arthur Olins (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you so much for the feed back. Very good suggestions. Maybe I’ll get back to this piece some day, It’s been such a long time since I wrote this, it’s hard to go back when you have fresh new ideas going on. I do appreciate your suggestions, gets me thinking and encourages me to continue with this forum as well, many views but few replies here, I imagine most of the views are bots? whatever those are.

Cheers, AO.


----------

